# Magnavox ct202mw8



## bird55125 (Aug 1, 2010)

Turns on than shuts off. VHS tape was stuck in VCR. Any help on this would be, Very helpfull. Thanks, Buddy.:4-dontkno


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

could be any one of a number of things.

possibilities

check Capstan Belt, Power Supply, Mode Switch 

possibility that tape starts to load but capstan not taking up the slack


----------

